
Oslo creates world's first 'highway' to protect endangered bees - fillskills
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/jun/25/oslo-creates-worlds-first-highway-to-protect-endangered-bees
======
ptha
Old (2008) Newsweek article on China's use of human bees:
[http://www.newsweek.com/stung-bees-91351](http://www.newsweek.com/stung-
bees-91351)

------
legulere
I think one dilemma of nature preservation is that people with environmental
concerns are concentrated in cities, because people are generally living in a
higher density in cities.

This leads to protection areas being near to cities. They're usually small and
hinder development. Mind that I specially mean protected zones for the sake of
nature not as a recreation ground. Most rural places get no protection at all
and people are more often seduced to harm much more nature for little own
gain.

------
PMan74
> Oslo’s “bee highway” aims to give the insects a safe passage through the
> city, lined with relays providing food and shelter – the first such system
> in the world, according to the organisers.

This reads like the bees are going somewhere? Like they are stopping off to
feed on their way somewhere? AFAIK bees have about a 3km forage radius from
their hives - when the find food they bring it back to the hive.

~~~
durkie
There are also solitary bees that don't form hives and are important
pollinators.

